# Someone please explain this photo for me....



## Jewelman13 (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm confused on the placement of the serial number on this super nice cotton picker.[emoji848] I am told that this cotton picker is all original. Can this be a stamping mistake ? And... No... The pic is not upside down. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 3, 2016)

Was the headtube double stamped? Meaning two sets of serial numbers. There are other error stampings like that and there is an explanation.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 3, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Was the headtube double stamped? Meaning two sets of serial numbers. There are other error stampings like that and there is an explanation.




Nope, no double stamping. Just those you see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 3, 2016)

The headtube was made from flat metal stock. It was cut and then it went thru a stamping process of which one was the stamping of the serial number. Then it was rolled and EF. Take a look at the illustrations here and you'll see how easy it would have been for the SN being stamped in error.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/varsity.html

I've seen a few bikes that were double stamped, one SN in the correct location along with another SN in the top left location which was also upside down.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 3, 2016)

I believe this shows that they normally stamped the headtubes before they were welded into the frames.


----------



## momo608 (Feb 4, 2016)

It also shows they were stamped at this point in the process. Top from bottom could more easily be confused. Obviously a lot easier to stamp a flat plate than a round tube.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 4, 2016)

That being said... Does it make it rare? Is it valued more or more collectable?


----------



## momo608 (Feb 4, 2016)

No. The quality of the original paint helps most on a bike like this. From my understanding this is one of the most rare krate models. If it's a re-creation that puts it in a different category of collectability.

The originality of the paint is suspect because I do not see marks in the paint where the fork would inevitably hit it. There are marks but the paint looks intact. Painted over?

Experts on these of which I am not one, will have better opinions than I. Soon to follow I'm sure


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 4, 2016)

Jewelman13 said:


> I'm confused on the placement of the serial number on this super nice cotton picker.




I forgot to ask, does it also have a S/N stamp on the left rear dropout? I ask because Schwinn moved the S/N from the dropout to the head tube around mid-1970 and some bikes were built with different serial numbers in both locations.


----------



## xochi0603 (Feb 4, 2016)

If it supposed to be all original I see 2 items that are not correct in the first picture. The steer tube top nut is a later style & the springer bolts are chrome "AS" but should be just caduim "S" style. Just my 2 cents


----------



## xochi0603 (Feb 4, 2016)

Wrong pedals as well.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have to agree with you guys it's definitely a repaint.  And I have noticed the pedals and the top nut too. I'm working on a deal to see if I can get it in my possession. It's still good looking to me.


----------



## rusty63 (Feb 5, 2016)

Weird stuff like this serial number happened sort of often with these bikes. Just think about how many they had to make! 

I once had a Pea with the Quality decal on the seat tube upside down. (rather ironic, no?  ) You really couldn't tell until you read it.

This cotton looks pretty jacked, and I'm sure the seller has a relatively optimistic view of its value. Good luck getting it for a decent price.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 5, 2016)

rusty63 said:


> Weird stuff like this serial number happened sort of often with these bikes. Just think about how many they had to make!
> 
> I once had a Pea with the Quality decal on the seat tube upside down. (rather ironic, no?  ) You really couldn't tell until you read it.
> 
> This cotton looks pretty jacked, and I'm sure the seller has a relatively optimistic view of its value. Good luck getting it for a decent price.





When you say "jacked"... What do you mean? I think of "jacked" meaning tons of missing or wrong mismatched parts etc...


----------



## rusty63 (Feb 7, 2016)

Jewelman13 said:


> When you say "jacked"... What do you mean? I think of "jacked" meaning tons of missing or wrong mismatched parts etc...




Looks totally pieced together. Many incorrect parts and no telling what date codes you are gonna get on the parts that are correct. To make this nice you may end up replacing a lot of stuff.

Unfortunately sellers of bikes like this price them as "fully restored Cotton Pickers" in spite of the issues. Really it's worth what a decent repainted frame and guard, recovered seat, and a pile of decent parts would be. 

Unless you can get a pretty good deal, I'd pass.

-Dan


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 7, 2016)

rusty63 said:


> Looks totally pieced together. Many incorrect parts and no telling what date codes you are gonna get on the parts that are correct. To make this nice you may end up replacing a lot of stuff.
> 
> Unfortunately sellers of bikes like this price them as "fully restored Cotton Pickers" in spite of the issues. Really it's worth what a decent repainted frame and guard, recovered seat, and a pile of decent parts would be.
> 
> ...





Good to know. And good looking out! [emoji1303]


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 11, 2016)

More on this here: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-serial-number-stamping.86093/


----------

